# "General" Treefrog--Pics in the Gallery



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, 

I actually have photos of the "general" treefrog in the gallery!

Thing is, I had to size 'em down.

How the hell do I post them here?

```
Did this work? I took it from Photobucket
```


```
What the hell is this frog?

--Yes, it has toepads;

--about 1/2 the size of a grey treefrog; a bit larger than a squirrel treefrog, marmorata  or reed frog
```


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Um leseee if this works....*

Geezus--is htis how you post the codes?

```
[IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/TreefrogU006.jpg[/IMG]
```











```
[IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/TreefrogU004.jpg[/IMG]

Fingers Xed...
```


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Okay...*


```
[IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/TreefrogU005.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
[IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/TreefrogU004.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
[IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/TreefrogU002.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
[IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/TreefrogU001.jpg[/IMG]
```
Fingers Xed...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Aw fir the love of Cecil!!!!!!!!*

After literally one hour of trying to learn how to do this---I FEEL AS IF I JUST HIT LOTTO--IN A NEW ORLEANS CATHOUSE FULL OF SHEMALES!!!!!!!

Will someone please explain how I get the photos from the gallery, or from photobucket, into a message?

Please?


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

You don't want to post pics using the "Code" button, you need to use the "Img" button.










































:lol:


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you, Matt!

Slowly but surely, I am getting the hang of it...

 

G


----------

